# hey



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

hi my name is nikki . just joined. so thought I would say howdy


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello...welcome to the board...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

howdy there


----------



## iveyAg (Jan 4, 2009)

howdy pardner

welcome


----------



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

hey, thanks for the welcome, just trying to find my way through the forum.


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hi Nicky, how you doing? (RS from rippedglutes)


----------



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

hey all good mate, how's you?


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum nikki.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hellooooooo Trench!! 

Be nice everybody - this is my good mate whom I am dieting with this year :thumbup1:

Be prepared for us moaning in stereo when the hunger kicks in later..... :lol:


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

hi ya nikki welcome


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

hi nikki and welcome to the site


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard Nikki.....

You and Zar training together as well??


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> Welcome aboard Nikki.....
> 
> You and Zar training together as well??


Occasionally but Nik's at a different gym to me.... but we prob will the odd weekend


----------



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

zeus87529 said:


> Welcome aboard Nikki.....
> 
> You and Zar training together as well??


Hey,

Sometimes.. but We gab to much when we are together:lol:


----------



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

ZARA.

How fasted did you drive home? :lol:you just lefts 5mins ago.


----------



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

trenchy said:


> ZARA.
> 
> How fasted did you drive home? :lol:you just lefts 5mins ago.


OOPS. Fast I ment. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Occasionally but Nik's at a different gym to me.... but we prob will the odd weekend





trenchy said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sometimes.. but We gab to much when we are together:lol:


:thumbup1:Nice.... Yeah Zar's a gabber Great person she is, so if you're her mate then I am sure you are too


----------



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

zeus87529 said:


> :thumbup1:Nice.... Yeah Zar's a gabber Great person she is, so if you're her mate then I am sure you are too


Thanks hun.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

trenchy said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sometimes.. but We gab to much when we are together:lol:


Nooooo - we do not :whistling: :innocent:





trenchy said:


> ZARA.
> 
> How fast did you drive home? :lol:you just lefts 5mins ago.


I dont drive fast.... not me.... 30mph all the way :innocent:


----------



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nooooo - we do not :whistling: :innocent:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont drive fast.... not me.... 30mph all the way :innocent:


My butt, driving:ban:lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

trenchy said:


> My butt, driving:ban:lol


Am just practising for our road trips.... :lol:  :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Just noticed we both have Scotland flags in the background in our avatar pics.... Am liking this fact


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the board nikki!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

You're being affy quiet Trench..... its no like you...... :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hellooooooo Trench!!
> 
> Be nice everybody - this is my good mate whom I am dieting with this year :thumbup1:
> 
> Be prepared for us moaning in stereo when the hunger kicks in later..... :lol:


shall we block you both now orr?......:laugh:

welcome hun and good luck to both of ya!


----------



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You're being affy quiet Trench..... its no like you...... :whistling:


I know..whats going on.. :confused1: need to find myself a txt buddy. :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hellooooooo Trench!!
> 
> Be nice everybody - this is my good mate whom I am dieting with this year :thumbup1:
> 
> Be prepared for us moaning in stereo when the hunger kicks in later..... :lol:


oh god....DOUBLE TROUBLE:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:......:laugh::laugh: :thumb: ....welcome zara`s mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

trenchy said:


> I know..whats going on.. :confused1: need to find myself a txt buddy. :lol:


hahahahaha....... :whistling:



RJ68 said:


> oh god....DOUBLE TROUBLE:whistling: :whistling: ......:laugh::laugh: :thumb: ....welcome zara`s mate:thumbup1:


who ya calling trouble? we're good girls :innocent:

:devil2:


----------



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> oh god....DOUBLE TROUBLE:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:......:laugh::laugh: :thumb: ....welcome zara`s mate:thumbup1:


oh yes... you should see when we are !! CARNAGE :lol:


----------



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

trenchy said:


> oh yes... you should see when we are !! CARNAGE :lol:


MY BLOODY COMPUTER KEEPS STICKEN. Aarrgghhh.

"you should see when we are together its CARNAGE"


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> hahahahaha....... :whistling:
> 
> who ya calling trouble? we're good girls :innocent:
> 
> :devil2:


see what i mean:whistling:..you even post in tandem:whistling: :whistling: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

trenchy said:


> MY BLOODY COMPUTER KEEPS STICKEN. Aarrgghhh.
> 
> "you should see when we are together its CARNAGE"


lol Nik..... click "edit" next to quote etc... you can fix it :thumbup1:

And yes.... carnage might be one word you could use.... :whistling:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

trenchy said:


> MY BLOODY COMPUTER KEEPS STICKEN. Aarrgghhh.
> 
> "you should see when we are together its CARNAGE"


What a beauty:thumb:


----------



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol Nik..... click "edit" next to quote etc... you can fix it :thumbup1:
> 
> And yes.... carnage might be one word you could use.... :whistling:


carnage with flapjacks in car parks...... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

trenchy said:


> carnage with flapjacks in car parks...... :lol:


OH NOW.... SSSSHHHHHH..............

Dont be telling them about that.......  :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

(or south african rugby players, VIP lounges and five-star hotels either :lol: :lol: :whistling: :whistling

haha!! :innocent:


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello welcome to the forum:thumb:


----------

